# Läuft Guild Wars 2?



## 758 (23. April 2012)

*Läuft Guild Wars 2?*

Hey, in letzter Zeit stell ich mir die frage, ob Guildwars 2 (Beta) aufgrund meiner veralteten GraKa auf meinem PC nicht laufen könnte. Ich habe z.Z. eine GeForce 8400GS, jedoch 16 GB RAM und einen Intel i7 2600k 3,4 GHz. Das Netzteil hat 800W. Weitere Angaben sind meines Erachtens nicht nötig, um meine Frage beantworten zu können,

Vielen Danke für alle Beiträge


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. April 2012)

*AW: Läuft Guild Wars 2?*

Ich entschuldige mich mehrmals für meinen sinnlosen Beitrag, aber 2600K, 16 GB RAM und dann eine so alte Geforce, dass ich sie nicht kenne? 
Ich würde eher die IGP nehmen... =P


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## 758 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Läuft Guild Wars 2?*

Ja ich hatte kurzfristig ne 580 drin aber nunja... sagen wir einfach, dass sie verreckt ist.

Also wird das nix mit der 8400?


----------



## XT1024 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Läuft Guild Wars 2?*

Wenn man eingeladen ist: ausprobieren, sonst Systemanforderungen



> NVIDIA® GeForce® 7800, ATI X1800, Intel HD 3000 oder besser (256 MB Video-RAM und Shader Model 3.0 oder besser)


Eine Tabelle zum Vergleich habe ich geade nicht zur Hand.
Die 8400GS könnte (wird?) sogar schwächer sein als die geforderte 7800, die HD3000 passt doch  Für miniminiminimale Details sollte es demnach reichen...


----------

